
Ask HN: How to handle my Bitcoin ATM stock - coiny
I developed a bitcoin atm software and have the possibility to (slowly) roll it out on hundreds of cash-in&#x2F;out devices.
Everything works fine, but I am just wondering how to handle my bitcoin stock with the insane volatile bitcoin market price... I have to buy in advance and not on demand to reduce fees, and I know it should average over time.. but it seems very risky.. 
are there other ideas to be able to transfer bitcoins immediately or get bitcoins on demand with very low fees?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Sounds like you need otc!

